# Proper GT5000 sweeper speed



## GT5000 (Feb 23, 2004)

I have a Agri-Fab 42" heavy duty sweeper. Is towing in GT5000 6 gear half throttle too fast. It appears the grass pile better towards the rear.

Thanks!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i have a brinley sweeper (almost the exact same as the agri) 
i go pretty fast when sweeping too.. i think it does a better job.. 
I put the flap down so it does not blow out of the hamper..


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

The engine should be run at full throttle except when idling down to turn it off. Ground speed is controlled by gear selection not rpm.


----------



## GT5000 (Feb 23, 2004)

Good point!


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

GT5000,

Why would you run your engine at half throttle in a higher gear rather than running it at full (governed) throttle with a lower gear? I have heard, and read in some forums, small engines run WOT are more efficient and last longer. 

Just curious.

Greg


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

If the grass is actually flying over the basket and back on the lawn, you need to slow down a little bit. In my experience, you want the grass to fill up the hopper from back to front. I adjust my speed so the clippings hit the back wall of the hopper and drop to the bottom. You will also need to adjust the deflector to properly aim the grass where you want it to go.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Oooops,

sixchows..you were posting the answer while I was typing the question...! Thanks.

Greg


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I get my Brinly Hardy going the perfect speed to pick up pine straw (needles), then when I run across a pine cone or two I have to slow it up or it throws the pine cone right over the hopper:lmao: It's amazing the job these sweepers do.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Maybe I am lucky, but mine works well at normal mowing speeds. [BTW normal mowing is full throttle, top speed in low range]


I also am amazed how well they work. Not as good as my bagger/vac setup, but a heck of a lot cheaper, and easyer to hook up.


mine is a chraftsman sweeper BTW.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

The only drawback to a sweeper is it fills up pretty quickly while doing leaves...

but i guess it beats raking... 

it does a pretty good job on dog crap too


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

As long as it is dry or frozen!!!! 
As my son says: EWWWWWWW!:dazed:


----------

